# Reubiedoo's 40k Life



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all. Some of you may have come across me on the boards, but probably not.

I have been into 40k for about 13 years, but never really collected an army. I have finally decided to, and I thought it would be fun to keep a record of everything that happens and all the things I learn along the way, with a smattering of all different things.

So I will update this thread whenever anything interesting happens or I have any thoughts to share.

I thought some might find it interesting or amusing.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you decided which army you will be collecting? How are you going to choose?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

From his previous posts, Eldar.

And don't be too shocked if this gets moved to Project Logs or some other random forum. Wherever it goes, I'll be watching!


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah I asked if it was OK to post it here, but won't mind where it goes. Just hope it's not creating work for anyone.

Well, one of my main concerns when choosing an army was that my wife HATES 40k, so I was looking for something as aesthetically pleasing as possible to ease things. The choice came down to Tau or Eldar. I flirted with Tau, but they are so DULL. I didn't even bother with reading all the codex fluff. On that basis, I went for my first love; the Eldar.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

reuben, why's the missus so against 40k? it's only a game after all


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

jams said:


> reuben, why's the missus so against 40k? it's only a game after all


Its a game that takes up a fair bit of his time, time that she feels entitled to, would I be right? :wink:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Its a game that takes up a fair bit of his [money], [money] that she feels entitled to, would I be right? :wink:


Fixed that for you Karl! :laugh:


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I considered doing something like this, but was too lazy to do it.
It will be far easier to just follow yours.
Good luck!


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

reubiedoo said:


> Well, one of my main concerns when choosing an army was that my wife HATES 40k,


I feel your pain bro.

Anyway get a few units together and me and Jams will give ya a good game


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Love the suggestions above! Proper funny.

Will post a full response tomorrow. Had a hell of a night with my poorly baby girl, so stay tuned.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Just as a brief aside; I have an infection or inflammation of some kind in one of my eyes - tear duct I think. Never had anything like it before. I like to think I'm pretty hot on hygiene and hand washing and all that, so it's a bit annoying.

Last night I looked like I had the tail end of a shiner, but this morning I look like Emperor Palpatine. The whole lower lid is swollen. Yummy.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

To answer Jams' queston; firstly and foremost is that it's all about killing and violence. Yeah I know it's only 'pretend' but some folks are more sensitive to some things than others. If it was someone else I might peg it as "girliness" but my wife has had a craphouse of a life - she is hard as nails. She's not one for flowers and pink frills. I guess for some when you have been through hardship it makes the suspension of reality harder - the way victims of abuse don't find rape/paedophilia/domestic violence jokes as funny as some folks who are more ignorant of it. Some say it's only a laugh. People have different perspectives.

_Please don't reply with your thoughts on abuse jokes, or what you think of my wife. It will only get messy and OT. I wanted to make going OT a no-no for this thread anyway, so now seems as good a time as any to ask. If you feel compeled to go OT, please post saying "I have started a thread on this in Gen 40k/Off Topic etc." Thanks guys._

Secondly is that I do spend ages on it yeah. My wife is the most generous and selfless person I know, and would never DEMAND my time, neither would she ever ask me to stop doing something I enjoy unless she really thought it was detrimental to the family. But actions speak louder than words, and if the dishes need doing or something, and I spend 2 hours on the 'net or writing Army Lists, ignoring her and the baby, and the dishes don't get done, I can understand why she is a little wary of it. I would probably kick off if it was the other way round. She doesn't really say anything, but I can tell she feels a little neglected at times, and I must admit I don't apportion my time correctly.

And I've been out of work since September, so no I don't have money to be throwing around.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Right, I thought I would share a little of my Craftworld fluff with you guys.

As someone who has been into 40k for 13 years and never really played, you can probably guess that I am into fluff.

The fluff is written retrospectively. I decided on the style I wanted my army to play and fluff-ed around it.

My Craftworld doesn't have a name, but does have a colour scheme of turquoise, codex grey and black.

The Craftworld is especially militant, born of both nature and neccessity. My Eldar embrace the dark side of their psyche more readily than some, and this alienates them from the more traditional Craftworlds.
Of most significance to the history and culture of the Craftworld was it's absorption into the Eye of Terror. The bellicose nature of my Eldar meant that many fell to the calls of the Warp, and civil war rent the Craftworld. The fallen defeated, they fled the Craftworld to ravage the stars, and marauding bands bearing the heraldry of the Craftworld plague others, even being seen in Commoragh. This has cooled and estranged the last friendly Craftworlds.

Those not seduced by the powers of chaos are unfazed by their ostracism. They are fierce-minded and stern guardians of the Eldar paths, perhaps the most fervently dedicated of any Eldar. Their agressive nature and chaotic exile has developed in my Eldar some distinct characteristics and differences from other Craftworld Eldar.

Firstly, they produce more than the usual number of adherents to the Seer path. Perhaps caused by the exposure to the Warp, perhaps potential unleashed by their belligerent nature, the seers of my Craftworld are powerful and highly revered by their brothers for their ability to fight the chaotic.

Secondly, the Craftworld produces many who worship at the aspect shrines. Even those who do not take on the raiment of an aspect warrior are learned in the art of war - trained to pilot the stealthy War Walkers or the swift Vypers and other jetbikes, or to gun or crew on a sleek grav tank. A few, driven to become as accomplished as possible in the art of war, rise to become autarchs of the Host.

Third, there is a hatred of the chaotic that exceeds that of any Eldar. The leaders of the Craftworld believe it is their duty to scourge the chaotic powers with every energy and thought they possess, weakening and enraging them, paving the way for Cegorach to draw them to conflict with Ynnead at the end of all and to their doom, and the sanctification of the Eldar race.

To that end they work tirelessly, studying the habits of the monsters of the warp, and training their warfare appropriately. Thus, just as the abominations of chaos burst into the material, so have these Eldar perfected a lightning warfare, meeting the snarling beast with an open trap and a merciless blade. Also have these Eldar learnt the value of their technology, and they are masters too of the use of firepower to mow down the servants of the Enemies, staying a safe distance from their pustulent toxins and heinous whispers.

Their symbol is a flame on an open palm, meaning many things. Some meanings include the power in the hands of the Eldar to doom their foe, the pride of the Craftworld in their military might, and a reminder of the danger that comes with it, for the violent are but a small step from the fall.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

nice work on the fluff man. like jake was saying, get a few units together and we'll give you a game


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Got a bit dramatic there.

I thought I would share the Army Lists that got me to the above.

The first is heavily influenced by you guys on here; particular thanks go to Sethis especially, Necron Cowboy, Jigplums. Styro-J - there were more, and I'm sorry if I've forgotten you, but it was all appreciated.

HQ 

Eldrad
Farseer w/ both runes, stones, doom and guide.


ELITES

10 HB inc. Ex.w/ Executioner, Acrobatic, warshout
w/ WS w/ TL BL, ShurriCann., Spirit Stones

9 FD inc. Ex.w/ FireP, Tank Hunters
w/ WS w/ TL EML, StarE.s, Spirit Stones


TROOPS

10 DA inc. Ex.w/ 2 cats, BladeS., Defend
w/ WS w/ TL SL, StarE.s, Spirit stones.

5 DA inc. Ex. as above.
_In Falcon._


FAST ATTACK -


HEAVY SUPPORT

2x FP w/ Holofields, Spirit Stones,

Falcon w/ BL, StarE.s, Holofields, Spirit Stones


This is roughly what it is; there are a few points to play with for 2000pts.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

personally i'd drop the lances off the banshee's WS and swap them out for scatter lasers as that way you can soften up a unit with them before assaulting. also leave the chin-mounted shuriken catapults on the serpents too as that way you can still shoot something if you move 12"+.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

The second is all mine;

HQ:

2x Autarch w/ Warp Jump Generators, Mandiblasters, Power Weapons and Fusion Guns

ELITES:

Striking Scorpions x10 inc. Exarch w/ Scorpions Claw and Shadow Strike
w/ WS TL SL

TROOPS:

2x [Pathfinders x5]

Guardian Jetbikes x 9 inc. 3 ShCann
+ Warlock w/ Singing Spear and Destructor

FAST ATTACK:

Warp Spiders x10 inc. Exarch w/ 2 DSpinners + Withdraw
Warp Spiders x 9 inc. Exarch w/ 2 DSpinners + Withdraw + Powerblades

HEAVY SUPPORT:

3 x War Walker w/ 2x EML
3x War Walker w/ 2x SL


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheers Jams. That unit and WS is for protecting the gun battery so use it to take out transports. I have written a POA in the Eldar Army Lists. DAs will hopefully soften up anything. Obviously this is all conjecture from my standpoint, so a few games will help me work out what I need to change.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Regarding the Eye thing, my GF has just had exactly that. Giant swollen lower lid. I would go to a Doctor asap and ask for some anti-biotics. The ointment she bought from the chemists did absolutely bugger all, but as soon as she got a prescription it started going down and it's almost totally gone now, 4-5 days afterwards.

On topic; nice fluff! k:


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Now is a good opportunity to introduce Jams and Calamari. They have been really kind to me on these boards, and invited me to meet them in Plymouth's GW when they were playing a 500pt campaign game. They were both friendly and instructive, letting me get in the way and ask questions. They have both been kind enough to offer me a game and help me pick it all up, so you'll probably see them coming up a lot in this thread.

In addition, Jams has agreed in principle to paint my army for me on commission. I deliberated on whether to paint it myself, and even posted in the painting section asking, 'cause I'm an appalling painter. I got loads of great encouragement and was determined to give it a go. Then I found out I live in the same city as Jams and that was that.

If you aren't familiar with Jams' art, search Yme-Lok Farseer and have a look. Then close your mouth, change your underwear.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

aah, you're too kind sir +Rep for ego massaging lol :biggrin:


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No probs bro.

@Sethis; thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I lost the game you watched Reubie, it was worth it to see Jams do a little happy dance :laugh:


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah it wasn't looking good, but I thought if the boyz could have got through the avatar it was game on. Did he shurri-storm you?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

damn straight i did a happy dance!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Mmm, Bladestorm... Ork Paté...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Mmm, Bladestorm... Ork Paté...


More like the Avatar fighting a Big Mek over wether the Battlewagon should be immobilised or not.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

*swing-crunch*

*fix-fix-fix*

*swing-crunch*

*fix-fix-fix*

*swing-crunch*

*fix-fix-fix*

Something like that? Or did you go for the entertaining option and actually have them fighting each other?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

No, pretty much the first one


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Heh. Best one I've seen yet is a Techmarine running for 2 turns to reach an immobilised Dreadnought, and literally as soon as he makes base-to-base contact I take it out with a Lance shot. Blast kills the Techmarine.

There's a joke in there somewhere, but you'd have to be able to see me doing the gestures to appreciate it! :laugh:


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

*Play Testing*

Well, my model count so far is 2: 1 War Walker with 2 Bright Lances and 1War Walker with ShuCann and Scatter Laser. (I dont need either of these combinations, but I bought them set that way. Hopefully at some point they will come apart in some hot water and I can give them the weapons I want my WW to have)

I can't really do much with two models, but a common topic on here is High Strength Low AP vs. Number of Shots.
And with the models I have, I have a pretty good example. So I set them up for 4 rounds to investigate ^S Low AP vs Multi-Shot.

I set them up directly infront of each other, kinda like a Wild West gunfight. Except the guns these two would be using were like a high power sniper rifle and an Uzi.

The BL and SL have the same range, but the ShuCann only 24". So I set them at two distances; firstly at 40" - with each taking in turn to go first - and then 30".

Here's how it went:

_(At the start of this I was referencing the BRB for how to roll, each roll of the turn, for the first 3 or 4 attacks. By the end of the second round I was doing it without thinking, which isn't amazing given all I was doing was moving and shooting, but still, I hope bodes well for picking up the rest of the game)_

_Also I think it is important to note that as I don't have enough dice, I used a simulator, which was - in my opinion - rubbish._


WW BS=3 AV=10

Round 1 - 40" - BL to go first: 

Moved 6" forward to get in range.
Roll to Hit: 2,5 = 1 hit
Pen. Roll: 3 (+8 =11) = Pen. Hit
Damage Roll: 4 = Immobilised

Only SL can shoot;
RtH:3,1,4,3
PR: 1 (+6=7)

BL RtH: 3,2

SL RtH: 5,3,3,2
PR: 3 (+6=9)

BL RtH: 1,5
PR: 5 (+8=13) = Pen. Hit
DR: 5 = Wrecked


BL 1 - 0 SC, BL


Round 2 - 40" - SC, BL to go first:

Moved 6".
RtH: 4,2,4,2
PR: 5,4 (=11 & 10) = 1 GHit + 1 Pen. Hit
Pen DR: 4 = Immobilised
G DR: 1 (-2)

BL RtH: 4,2
PR: 3 (+8=11) = Pen. Hit
DR: 4 = Immobilised

SL RtH: 4,3,4,3
PR: 5,4 (=11, 10) = 1 G Hit, 1 Pen. Hit
Pen DR: 5 = Wrecked


BL 1 - 1 - SC, SL


Round 3 - 30" - BL to go first:

RtH: 4,1
PR: 2 (+8=10) = G Hit
DR: 5 (-2=3) = Weapon Destroyed - SL

SC - Move forward 6".
RtH: 5,3,3
PR: 2

Move back 6"
RtH: 5,5
PR: 4,1
DR: 2 = Stunned

(BL again)
RtH: 2,2
(should have moved back 6")

Move forward 6"
RtH: 3,1,1

RtH: 2,5
PR: 5 (+8=13)
DR: 2 = Stunned

(BL again)
RtH: 4,5
PR: 1,2
DR: 3 (-2) = Crew Shaken

(BL again)
RtH: 4,4
PR: 3,1
DR: Crew Shaken

(BL AGAIN!)
RtH: 4,3
PR: 5,5 = Wrecked!


BL 2 - 1 SC, SL


Round 4 - 30" - SC, SL to go first:

6" forwards
SC RtH: 4,1,1
SL RtH: 4,5,3,1
PR (all S6): 2,1,1

RtH: 2,1

SC RtH: 5,5,2
SL RtH: 5,2,2,1
PR: 5,2,1
DR: 5 = Wrecked

BL 2 - 2 SC, SL


Well, I'm not too sure what conclusions, if any I can draw from that (except that I need to buy dice). Was good shooting practice though.

Discuss.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not one for math hammer, can't stand the stuff. However with Eldar you only have a BS of 3. IMO I think more shots are way better then relying on expensive Brightlances that will miss most of the time. I used to run dual SL on my War Walkers and I loved them. Jams prefers the slightly cheaper Shuricannons but I like the extra shot and range. Range is important when you are talking about fragile War Warlkers.

Good Eldar tactica blog here. I know its for Saim-Hann but the principles can be used for other builds and armies.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I really hated Scatter Lasers in 3rd Edition, because of their shitty AP.

I missed 4th Edition in it's entirety.

In 5th Edition, Scatter Lasers are the way forwards -> For any weapon shot at BS3 that is NOT twin-linked <-

Twin Linked effectively makes you BS4, which is why all of my Bright Lances are on Wave Serpents (and Falcons, but that's because they get 2x S8 AP 2 shots anyway) and all my Scatter Lasers are on Weapon Platforms and Walkers.

Hypothetically, if you have 2x Weapon Platforms, under perfect circumstances you will get (during a 6-turn game)

6 BL hits
12 Starcannon Hits
6 EML hits (ignoring Frag, too hard to calculate)
18 Shuricannon Hits
24 Scatter Laser Hits

The Scatter Laser will kill more MEQs (6.6 recurring) than the Bright Lances (5) even if the Marines are NOT in cover. If they ARE in cover, the BL only kills 2.5 marines.

Against Rhinos, the Scatter Laser gets 4 Penetrating and 4 Glancing hits in the same game, while the Bright Lance gets 3 Penetrating and 1 Glancing. Even against Armour 12, the Scatter gets 4 Glancing compared to the Bright Lances 1 Glance and 2 Penetrates.

Mathematically speaking, the BL is ONLY better than the Scatter Laser against AV 13 and 14 targets and is more or less equal on AV 12. And for killing any infantry with 2+ Saves it's better too.

I hope some of that was helpful!

The point of the post is not to say "Never take" Bright Lances, but rather "Only take enough Bright Lances to deal with the anticipated number of AV 13 and 14 vehicles that you will not be using Fire Dragons to kill".

And by the way, I didn't realise you were such a total beginner at the rules! Congrats on rising even higher in my estimation for asking pertinent and intelligent questions when most people are at the stage of "Um, so who won this combat exactly?". k:


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I was hoping to be updating this with a report on the new models I had and reports of the skirmishes I had run and what I had gained from them. Alas, people have busy lives, and I haven't received any of the models I have bought. I have spent over 100 quid on eBay, but I hope to be selling some of it again for a profit. Hopefully I will only have spent £50 in total. I have - when they arrive; 4 falcons, 3 warwalkers 4(?) vypers, 10 jetbikes, Eldrad, 10 DA, 5 pathfinders, 5 swooping hawks, a wave serpent and maybe a couple bits I can't remember. (Oh and an old Wraithlord)

I want to sell 3 falcons, all the vypers, the hawks, maybe some jetbikes (oh yeah remember - 4 shining spears).

But while I was waiting for it all to arrive, I revised my army list and I figure I have 163 points left over. I don't know how I did that.

But heres what I have:

Eldrad 155pts

Farseer 145pts

10 HB 192pts
WS w/BL 145pts

6 FD 116pts
WS w/ EML 145pts

10 DA 167pts
WS w/ SL 140pts

5 DA 107pts

Falcon w/ BL 205pts

2x Fire Prism 320pts


So, I don't know what to do with the 163 points.
I was thinking of I of these:
1) A small jetbike squad - scoring unit, speedbump if needed
2) Rangers/ PFs - I feel I may be vulnerable to elite lists so these may be useful
3) 9 striking scorpions inc. ex. / 10 SS - hide behind the tanks to muller anything that gets there; thus allows the banshees the freedom to go work elsewhere. However, without transport, they aren't mobile.
4) 6 Harlequins inc. Shadowseer and troupe master - not as lethal as 10 SS, or as durable, but much more versatile.
5) 4 warlocks - 1 embolden 3 destructor. 18pts left - possible upgrade to spears? Don't know what I think of these really.


Anyway, your input needed.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Or, I have just thought I can take one of these to sit on an objective and free up my DA:
1) 14 guardians, SL, Warlock w/ Destructor
2) 15 guardians, SC, Warlock w/ Destructor
3) 15 storm guardians, Warlock w/ Enhance


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

reubie, i might be interested in some of that stuff. i'll pm you later


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Im quite a fan of loading up a bunch of Storm Gaurdians into a Serpent with an Enhance Warlock and two flamers. A very nice objective clearer. If you want to sit on an objective. I would suggest a SL platform and an Embolden Warlock, Destructor is a bit wasted on a camper.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

@ Jams: sure thing.

@ Calamari: Think I'm with you. Though I may just use 9 DA with Bladestorm and Defend. Without the experience I really don't know which is better.


Anyways, I made a little visit to the local GW this morning, and there is a 40k game-day next Monday! So hopefully the bulk of my stuff will arrive this week, I can practice a bit of the basics and get right into some battles!

I was worried that this thread might get a bit stale before it got going, but that should give me enough material for my musings.

Aside, my DH codex arrived today; yay!

And my eye is all but healed - salt water washing works wonders. (yeah I know it's called saline, but when I make it myself I don't feel I can give it such a clinical name.)

So; more to follow.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Reubie, you seem to be missing all your vehicle upgrades from that list? Spirit Stones on everything plus Holofields on the Falcon and 1-or-2 Prisms. That will get rid of most of those points.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

reubie, if you're going to camp, i wouldn't use bladestorm as you lose the ability to shoot for a turn afterwards and you can end up making yourself a bit vulnerable.

i'd take the guardians and a scatter laser like jake suggested


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

@ Sethis - thanks; they are included, just not itemised. Everythings got stones, and holofields if viable. couple of star engines too.

@ Jams - Cool. Guess the box set is a good idea then (I didn't win that one I was talking to you about).


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

then darksphere.co.uk is your friend then mate. 12 quid off a battle force :good:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, didn't notice!

Uh, yeah. My general use for Bladestorm is to do "Drive-bys" rather than sit in one place. Like Jams says, it makes you very vulnerable to assault if you didn't kill off the entire squad. Hop out, shoot, hop in again and drive away for a turn. Repeat if you didn't annihilate them. Do not try this on jump infantry. As you play more and more, you'll get to know instinctively what you can and cannot kill in 1 round of shooting, with or without Doom and Guide.

One of the best objective-holding units we have is actually Wraithguard. I know you didn't mention it, but very very few people want to get anywhere near 10 Wraithguard in cover. Maybe not practical for every game, but oh-so-much fun when you do!

[quote: reubiedoo]
So, I don't know what to do with the 163 points.
I was thinking of I of these:
1) A small jetbike squad - scoring unit, speedbump if needed

Possible, something very annoying for someone to kill.

2) Rangers/ PFs - I feel I may be vulnerable to elite lists so these may be useful

You're not vulnerable to Elite lists, they'll never catch you! I don't think you'd get enough to make much of a difference. However they can camp nicely.

3) 9 striking scorpions inc. ex. / 10 SS - hide behind the tanks to muller anything that gets there; thus allows the banshees the freedom to go work elsewhere. However, without transport, they aren't mobile.

If these guys can keep up with your tanks, you're not moving fast enough and you're not spread out enough. You should be moving at least 6" per turn with every vehicle, and with no two vehicles within about 12" of each other. The joy of playing mech Eldar is that you have no "lines", you just play anywhere you want in a 6 by 4 space.


4) 6 Harlequins inc. Shadowseer and troupe master - not as lethal as 10 SS, or as durable, but much more versatile.

Versatile how? They just beat things up in combat. Banshees do the same job, better.

5) 4 warlocks - 1 embolden 3 destructor. 18pts left - possible upgrade to spears? Don't know what I think of these really.

I've used a small unit of Warlocks before, but frankly they didn't knock me off my feet. Something I have yet to try is having a unit of 6 in a Falcon all with Destructor. Should be good for a laugh!

1) 14 guardians, SL, Warlock w/ Destructor
2) 15 guardians, SC, Warlock w/ Destructor

Take the Laser over the extra guardian if you go with either of these choices.

3) 15 storm guardians, Warlock w/ Enhance

Storm Guardians really badly need to be in a transport, else they just get shot to pieces with no way to reciprocate.
[/quote]


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Sethis said:


> 4) 6 Harlequins inc. Shadowseer and troupe master - not as lethal as 10 SS, or as durable, but much more versatile.
> 
> Versatile how? They just beat things up in combat. Banshees do the same job, better.
> 
> ...


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I got a parcel today. In it were a WS, a Falcon, Farseer and 3 Warlocks, 4 Shining Spears inc. Ex., 8 jetbikes inc. 2 cannon, 5 S Hawks inc. Ex., 2 Vypers with SC, 1 old wraithlord, 5 rangers, 10 DA, 22 guardians and platform and 8 storm guardians (yeah I realise that looks like it should be 20 and 10, but it isn't).

Cost me £90 inc P&P. Will sell at least half to try to make a lot back. However, what it does mean, is that I have an army! Won't be able to run any skirmishes today, but look forward to mocking up some battles tomorrow. Cover will be provided by the wife's candles, the house phone and the DAB radio.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

+rep for being awesome and being willing to share your life.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

:goodpost:

What a nice fella!


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

*First games*

Well, I set up some skirmishes, but, not having dice it was just all a bit nuts, so I abandoned that idea, and will just throw myself into it on Monday.

I decided to just take 500pts to try to get as much variety in my experience as possible. Hopefully my new phone - with its 8mpixel camera - will be here by then and I can take some pics for reports.

I'm taking this:

Farseer
w/ SStones, Jetbike
w/ Doom and Guide

10 DA inc. Ex w/ Shimmershield and Power Weapon (not my fav option but that is the model I have)

8 Guardian Jetbikes inc. 2 SC.

7 points to spare.

Didn't want too much to be thinking about. 

Am going to write some flash cards with all pertinent information on for quick reference, so hopefully I will pick it up quicker.

Will post a couple when I am done so you guys can spot all my deliberate mistakes. :grin:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

If you drop a Jetbike you could give your Farsser Runes of Witnessing, that way your powers will nearly always work. You will have some points left over, I'm just trying to work out what else you could have, I'll get bhack to you in a bit lol.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheers Jake. Will do - plus it is one less flying base to snap in transport!

22 - 10 = 12 (+7) = 19.

I can take Bladestorm or Defend?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

alternatively keep the jetbike and give him a spear. that'll use up your spare points and give you an anti-armour option as don't forget, even though it's 500pts, there are a fair few vehicles that you can fit in a list that size


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

reubiedoo said:


> Well, I set up some skirmishes, but, not having dice it was just all a bit nuts, so I abandoned that idea, and will just throw myself into it on Monday.
> 
> I decided to just take 500pts to try to get as much variety in my experience as possible. Hopefully my new phone - with its 8mpixel camera - will be here by then and I can take some pics for reports.


Do you know what armies you'll be facing?

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No, no idea. It's just a turn-up-and-play-day I think.

Thanks Jams, yeah I thought about that, though I dont have a model for it. Saves the Farseer having to assualt the vehicle in question.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

BTW - How did Jams and Calamari get on campaigning?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i chalked up another 2 wins and 2 draws so i'm still as yet undefeated :good:

where are you planning on playing mate, down the shop? if so don't worry about not having and actual spear on the model as long as you make it clear that's what he's got.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah the store manager - I think - said they have a gaming day on Monday.

Ok mate thanks.

And way to go. What is the code like? Or you not bothered about all that?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i've not had the code yet as you need 5 wins to get that. however, one of the staffers has recently quit so the others are picking up the slack at the moment so i don't think shaun has got around to doing them yet anyways. 

you should come down tuesday rather than monday as me and jake will be in then for vets from about 12 and we can run through a few games with you if you want


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

reubiedoo said:


> BTW - How did Jams and Calamari get on campaigning?


Ok, better than last week, thanks for asking 



reubiedoo said:


> Yeah the store manager


*Shudder* see below



jams said:


> i've not had the code yet as you need 5 wins to get that. however, one of the staffers has recently quit so the others are picking up the slack at the moment so i don't think shaun has got around to doing them yet anyways.
> 
> you should come down tuesday rather than monday as me and jake will be in then for vets from about 12 and we can run through a few games with you if you want


The manager *shudder* in his infinite wisdom has made monday the 40k gaming day and has reserved tuesday for modelling therefore messing up my week due to uni and stuff. Why he went and changed it I don't know but he doesn't like people being in the shop much anyway.

I'll still be in there but I don't like the changes....

Come and see ua anyway Rubie, we can test out your lists


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Calamari said:


> The manager *shudder* in his infinite wisdom has made monday the 40k gaming day and has reserved tuesday for modelling therefore messing up my week due to uni and stuff. Why he went and changed it I don't know but he doesn't like people being in the shop much anyway.


WTF? ah well, luckily he's not in on many tuesdays so we shouldn't have much of a problem hopefully


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Not written anything for a while; sorry everyone. I've been rough as rats.

Wife is proper ill today, so my first games will sadly have to wait until tomorrow.

However, it's time I posted something proper so I will take some pics of all the stuff I have so far.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

are you popping down the shop tomorrow chap?


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes mate.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

roger. i'll be there from around midday


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great thread.
Cant wait to see pictures, especialy if Jams is doing the painting. Saw some of his work and its amazing.

+rep to both of you


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks fella!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

cheers beaver


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, my little family is still ill, so my 40K baptism is going to have to wait until next Monday/ Tuesday which is soooo FRUSTRATING!

However, it does give me chance to update you with what models I have, so I'm getting my crappo phone out to take some photos..


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Right - I am going to put some pictures here. I don't know if they will be pics or links - I'm a bit of a Luddite I'm afraid.

Either way, my phone camera is apalling, so you can't see much anyway. Should get my new one through soon, but they said that last week. :angry:

When I do get it I will do some better ones.

None of this has been painted by Jams - it is all as it came (from eBay).

A lot of it I will re-sell because I don't want or need it, and I hope to recoup most of what I spent.

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00137.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00138.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00139.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00140.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00141.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00142.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00143.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00146.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00147.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00148.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00149.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00150.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00151.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/ImportedPhotos00152.jpg

The two unpainted Vypers have no stands and both have SC. Getting sold

The 2 Falcons have no stands but otherwise just need glueing (and stripping - yuk!) Getting sold

The two jetbikes have no stands and the Vyper needs a swivel chair (someone who knows the term is welcome to pick me up). Getting sold.

War Walker and Falcon - All present except one canopy for Falcon. Keeping (and having to buy canopy from somewhere)

Eldrad needs a base - keeping

I'm left handed so I use my camera the wrong way round when I forget! That's why those WW are upside down. They are actually painted and based really well, but I will have to strip and split them to give them the weapons I need.

This army is actually really well painted. It cost me 90 quid. Old Wraithlord, 4 Shining Spears (i off stand) inc. Exarch, 8 jetbokes inc. 2 SC, 2 SC Vypers, 5 rangers, 10 storm guardians inc 2 meltas, 10 DA, 1 Farseer and 3 Warlocks, 5 Swooping Hawks inc Exarch, a bunch of guardians with a Star Cannon, Falcon (no stand forget auxilliary weapon) and FW WS w/ EML.

The painting of these is pretty awesome, especially the tanks, and the Vypers - tried to get a close up of the mottling/camo, and the Farseer.

Might keep the FW WS - looks cool, and I need one with EML. Depends if Jams is happy to paint it if I strip it. Hopefully he will take a look. Otherwise; I will keep the 8 jetbikes, and the Rangers; was going to keep the DA, but I don't need Shimmershield/ Power Weapon exarch, and so I might as well get fresh ones. Think Jams would prefer that too. Also was going to keep some guardians, but as I need DA now I might get a couple army boxes (need WS and WW) so don't need them.

BUT, I have an army, and some models to play with.

When my good cameraphone arrives I will take some prettier pictures for you.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

As an aside, I have been feeling an urge to get involved in Fantasy. As an Eldar player, I felt honour-bound to go for one of the elfin races; went for HE. WE have the better models, HE seem more versatile. And a little easier to run.

Anyway, I have a few things to do get for my Eldar - and I need to get at least 500pts painted - but once I have enough, I am going to invest in a HE battalion box or 2.

(More work Jams - if you want it!)

Just hope there are some cool folks at my LGW who play Fantasy!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

What do you want for the jet bikes? Send me a PM with a list of what you're selling and how much you want for them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The Swooping hawks are done in a really nice scheme! The Psykers are looking good too.

Hope your clan gets better soon, it's crap being ill over Christmas!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like you've managed to get hold of some nice stuff there man. 

i might be interested in some of that so would you mind holding off reselling it until i've had a browse?

ETA: there are plenty of fantasy players in the store mate


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I will post pics of the stuff that's going on eBay, as that is all I have had time to take photos of (my phone came) what with illness and my wife breaking my GTI.

They will follow shortly - the Saim-Hann stuff; some of it is painted AWESOMELY.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00032-1.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00033.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00034.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00035.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00036.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00038.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00038.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00045.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00046.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00049.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00049.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00051.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00052.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00053.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00054.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00054.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00055.jpg

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww164/reubiedoo/DSC00043.jpg


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

On another note, I dropped in to the LGW this afternoon and watched some WFB campaign games. spoke to a few peeps - ran into Calamari on his way to work, and met a guy I went to school with - and am well up for building a HE army. Looks cheaper than 40K too.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I haven't posted anything for quite a qhile - been mad here.

But yesterday I went in store and ran into Calamari - who for those of you without a Grimoire of True Names is actually Jake. He came in as a Fantasy game was going on and then got the board next for a 40K campaign game. There were no opponents available, so I offered to play him (he had brought 2 armies), and so I played my first
40K battle!

It was 500pts; Jake had SM, I had SoB. Jake had a Captain on bike w/ relicblade blah blah cheese blah, combat squad in a HB razorback, 5 snipers w/ a ML, and a second combat squad w/ ML. I had a palatine geared up w/ power weapon jump pack 2+/4+, 2 rhinos w/ 2 x 10 SoB, inc 2 faithful vets and 2 meltas and 2 flamers.

We rolled anihilation and spearhead, and I rolled to go first. I set up with both rhinos parallel to one quarter edge with the palatine between for maximum cover - didn't know where the snipers were going to land. In the end they ended up miles away - ready and waiting for me to charge up the middle of the board (which is what I had set up to look like I was doing).

Long story short it ended 3-2 on KP to the SM, which makes it sound pretty close, but I ended with an Immobilised Rhino with no Storm bolter, and a Palatine on 1 wound. Annoyingly, on the last turn (5) I charged my Palatine and last 2 SoB (who had just finished off the biker Capt.) at the last 2 marines from the razorback squad. I cleaned em out for the KP, but lost the 2 SoB to the PF of the Sgt. Afterwards I realised they were packing a melta and a plasma pistol (and a bolter). If I had shot I would have probably not lost anyone and drawn. The proverbial rookie error.

In retrospect, I should have charged straight for his snipers for a KP and to stop his big guns firing at me.

So, what did I learn? Firstly, knowing what you've got is more important than what you've got. I'm sure the sisters would have been very competetive with a general who was familiar with them.
Second, choices can have big effects, so don't be flippant.
Third, some things are more forgiving than others. I managed to mostly negate the snipers (though they did immobilise a rhino), and they seemed a little lost. i'm sure they are hellish effective at times, but the game is obviously much more than just what you take, and some things are much more flexible than others.

Anyway, I'll play him with my Eldar soon and take revenge!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nicely done, it's always good to learn lessons from defeats and sounds like you definately did that.

Don't suppose you had any faith points to use?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

reubiedoo said:


> It was 500pts; Jake had SM, I had SoB. Jake had a Captain on bike w/ relicblade blah blah cheese blah,


Cheese!!! How dare you sir!

You did well for your first game. I think you were possibly a bit over-paranoid about the snipers, they are pretty much filler and don't realy do much, that lucky missile shot was a fluke (stupid BS 3 piece of crap grumble grumble).

Still you used cover well, you stopped my other ML from fireing for most of the game. And you ganked my Captain which is just the way to beat him, he is still only 1 model.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

5 Snipers aren't really effective with BS3, you need a guaranteed wound every turn for them to be worth it. The ability for them to get flukey glancing shots on AV 12 is nice though.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Jake!

Sethis - some lady from 4 blocks up came down with a letter addressed to me - guess what it was?! Cheers fella! Stoopid Posties!


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah I used all 4 faith points and they were awesome. They gave me the initiative to dance with the Captain. Got myself stuck into combat way to quickly to make use of the AP1 on 6s though.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome, wondering why it took like 3 weeks for her to come round though... ah well. Better late than never I guess!


----------

